# Spanish Mackerel Bob Sikes



## 77834 (Aug 18, 2015)

9-11-2105. Got out on the Sikes bridge about 5:30 pm. 3 guys next to me where catching plenty of Spanish Mackerel on cork rig with 6ft leader using live shrimp and Live Ly. At about 5:45 pm the action just quit. I mean nothing. There was a good hour of Mackerel though. Most Mackerel were in the 12" range.


----------



## martine (Sep 12, 2015)

*New B from Illinios*

Any pointers for a New B from Ill. Where to get bait, how to rig for peir fishing.
Also looking at finding a Deepsea offshore trip. Where can we go for some current action for red snapper. Gulf Shores.Pensacola, or Destin?


----------



## 77834 (Aug 18, 2015)

*09-12-15 Sikes*

Fished Sike's from 4pm to 7pm. No success. Tried live ly, live shrimp, mud minnows, and sand fleas. No bites. There were bait fish just everwhere.
"When your hot your hot. When your not your not."

Sooner or later, I will start catching.


----------

